# tout le monde - pronom & possessif



## blacklagoon

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'il est correct de remplacer "tout le monde" par "le" dans une phrase?  Voici un exercice sur le verbe "connaître" où une élève a remplacé "tout le monde" dans une phrase:

"Connais-tu tout le monde dans ta classe de maths?"
"Oui, je le connais."
Je sais que "tout le monde" est singulier, mais la phrase me semble drôle quand-même.
??Je vous remercie d'avance,
Blacklagoon

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## guillaume42

Bonjour,

la réponse spontanée est "oui, je les connais tous" ou "oui je connais tout le monde". On ne remplace pas "tout le monde" par un singulier ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

guillaume42 said:


> oui, je les connais tous
> oui je connais tout le monde


La première phrase ne convient pas comme réponse à la question parce que _les_ est pluriel et qu'il ne peut reprendre _tout le monde_ qui est singulier. Elle répondrait en revanche très bien à la question _Connais-tu tous les élèves de ta classe de maths ?_


----------



## CapnPrep

Dans la mesure où _tout le monde_ est un terme collectif perçu clairement comme un pluriel au niveau sémantique, je pense que _ils_ peut convenir. _J'ai contacté tout le monde ; ils sont majoritairement d'accord. Tout le monde est là mais ils ne sont pas tout à fait prêts à commencer.

_MC, on t'a connu plus sylleptiste dans d'autres fils... Et si la question était _Est-ce que tu connais toute la classe ? _est-ce tu insisterais toujours sur l'accord strict avec _classe_ ? ("Oui, je la connais toute" )


----------



## Maître Capello

Les exemples que tu donnes ne me choquent pas du tout. Pourtant, je ne répondrais pas _Oui, je les connais tous_ à la question _Est-ce que tu connais tout le monde ?_ Pour une raison qui m'échappe et sans doute parfaitement subjective, la syllepse me choque plus s'il y a changement de locuteur…

Quant à la question _Est-ce que tu connais toute la classe ?_ je ne répondrais certainement jamais _Oui, je la connais toute_ . Dans ce cas, je répondrais en fait _Oui, je connais tout le monde._ 

On peut résumer les choses ainsi :

On n'utilise pas un pronom masculin singulier pour reprendre le collectif _tout le monde_. (_Connais-tu *tout le monde* dans ta classe de maths ?_ — _Oui, je le connais._ )
Souvent, on ne pronominalise pas _tout le monde_. (_Connais-tu *tout le monde* dans ta classe de maths ?_ — _Oui, je connais *tout le monde*._)
Certains font la syllepse et reprennent _tout le monde_ par un pluriel (masculin ou féminin selon le contexte). (_Connais-tu *tout le monde* dans ta classe de maths ?_ — _Oui, je *les* connais *tous*._)


----------



## Lituanienne

Bonsoir à tous!

Je ne sais pas quoi faire avec la phrase suivante: Si tout le monde choisit un métier qu'il aime (ou qu'ils aiment) sans prendre compte des ouvertures dans le marché du travail, plusieurs d'entre eux (!) se retrouveront sans emploi.

Ma question porte sur le pronom "tout le monde". Peut-il être repris par "il" ou "ils" ainsi que par "plusieurs" ou un autre pronom au pluriel ou au singulier? Mon premier instinct est de changer la phrase pour éviter le pronom de reprise, mais peut-être quelqu'un peut me renseigner mieux sur cette question?

Merci!


----------



## janpol

Personnellement, j'évite d'avoir à remplacer "tout le monde" par un pronom. Ceci dit, ici, je dirais "qu'il aime" ou bien je remplacerais "tout le monde" par "chacun"/ "tout un chacun".


----------



## Lituanienne

Merci janpol! Je penche aussi vers "qu'il aime". Le problème que je vois ici, c'est "plusieurs d'entre eux" qui suit. Si c'était moi, je remplacerais "un métier qu'il aime" par un métier "favori" ou "préféré" et "plusieurs d'entre eux" par "plusieurs personnes". Pourtant, je suis intriguée si une règle concernant la reprise de "tout le monde' par un pronom existe.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Si tout le monde choisit un métier qu'il aime..., plusieurs se retrouveront...

_Si vous supprimez _d'entre eux_, c'est au poil. Cela fonctionne parce que _plusieurs _(tout court) est un pronom indéfini et par le fait même, il ne reprend rien et est tout à fait indépendant de _tout le monde_.


----------



## janpol

Non, "tout le monde" + "qu'il aime" + "plusieurs d'entre eux"  me semble tout à fait acceptable
je déconseillerais les changements que tu proposes : "métier favori" créerait de nouveaux problèmes = quel possessif ? son ?
"plusieurs personnes" ferait perdre l'idée de "d'entre eux" (issus de ce groupe)
On entend fréquemment des phrases comme : "si tout le monde vient, nous serons très nombreux".


----------



## pointvirgule

Euh, janpol, _plusieurs *d'entre eux_ ne convient pas, parce que _eux _exige un antécédent pluriel, qui n'est pas présent dans la phrase. Comme j'ai dit, _plusieurs _tout court est la solution. (On comprend implicitement que ces _plusieurs _font partie de _tout le monde_... vu que _tout le monde_, ça inclut tout le monde. )


----------



## janpol

Cela ne me choque pas car "d'entre eux" renvoie implicitement à "tout le monde"qui évoque le pluriel.
Je reprends l'exemple que j'ai ajouté : "si tout le monde vient, il n'y aura pas assez de place pour tout le monde dans la maison et certains d'entre eux devront apporter une tente qu'ils planteront dans le jardin."


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis de l'avis de PV : je ne dirais pas non plus _plusieurs d'entre eux_ pour reprendre _tout le monde_. Je dirais en revanche volontiers _plusieurs *personnes*_.



janpol said:


> "plusieurs personnes" ferait perdre l'idée de "d'entre eux" (issus de ce groupe)


Ici _tout le monde_ est l'intégralité de la population et n'importe quel groupe de personnes en fait forcément partie. Je ne vois donc pas d'intérêt à le préciser. (Ce serait comme préciser que toutes les personnes de ce groupe sont des êtres humains.)



> On entend fréquemment des phrases comme : "si tout le monde vient, nous serons très nombreux".


Oui et cela ne me choque pas, car _tout le monde_ est ici l'intégralité du groupe, équivalent à _nous tous_. En d'autres termes, dans ce contexte : _si tout le monde vient = si nous venons tous_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour ne pas oublier que _tout le monde_ commande toujours un  accord au singulier, on peut retenir cette « plaisanterie grammaticale »  que tout le monde comprend en français et dont on se lasse d'autant  moins qu'on connaît bien la grammaire : _tout le monde sont là ?_

On peut encore retenir que la meilleure formulation serait _tout le monde est-il là ?_, et qu'elle montre bien que le pronom qui reprend _tout le monde_  demeure au singulier sans causer aucune sorte de problème. Je crois que  l'explication grammaticale est que des formes au singulier telles que _tout le monde, toute la foule, toute l'assistance _n'ont de toute façon de sens que si elles rendent compte d'une pluralité. Bien distinguer entre _la majorité des électeurs_, qui permet d'accorder soit au singulier avec _majorité_, soit au pluriel avec _électeurs_, avec je pense une tendance de l'usage à préférer le pluriel, et _la majorité de l'électorat_, qui ne permet d'accorder qu'au singulier, parce que _la majorité_ aussi bien que _l'électorat_ n'ont de toute façon de sens que s'ils comptent une pluralité d'électeurs.


----------



## janpol

> si tout le monde vient, il n'y aura pas assez de place pour tout le monde dans la maison et certains d'entre eux devront apporter une tente qu'ils planteront dans le jardin."


Dans cet exemple, celui qui parle est celui qui invite et "tout le monde" et "eux" désignent l'ensemble des invités. Ceci dit, je reconnais le bien-fondé des arguments de Maître Capello.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Dans la phrase: "tout le monde  a peur d'exposer SES/ LEURS sentiments" quel est le bon pronom possessif, ses ou leurs? Ou tous les deux sont possibles?
Merci par avance


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir !

*= ses.*

Bonne soirée !


----------



## olympiades

Bonjour à tous,

Après "tout le monde", l'accord se fait en prinicpe à la troisième personne du singulier. Mais je bloque sur un cas particulier:

"Tout le monde se souviendra de lui pour l’effet positif qu’il a eu sur *leur* vie en les aidant à assumer qui *ils sont*."

C'est bizarre d'accorder ça de cette façon-là, mais on ne peut vraiement pas utiliser la troisième personne à la place du possessif et du verbe en gras. Ca ne sonnerait pas français. 

Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce l'influence de l'anglais qui me fait voir les choses comme ça? (je suis francophone "natif", mais ai vécu un certain temps aux US...)

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je serais dans ce cas enclin à employer la première personne du pluriel :

_Tout le monde se souviendra de lui pour l'effet positif qu'il a eu sur *nos* vies en *nous* aidant à assumer qui *nous sommes*._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans la phrase proposée j'aurais préféré renoncer à _tout le monde_ et le remplacer selon le sens voulu par _chacun, tout un chacun, chacun de nous, nous tous _ou_ tous_  ; il ne me semble donc pas que _tout le monde_ gagne à s'utiliser dans n'importe quelle phrase de ce genre, sans pouvoir dire exactement pourquoi :
(1) 3e personne du singulier :_ chacun / tout un chacun / chacun de nous *se* souviendra de lui pour l’effet positif qu’il a eu sur *sa* vie en *l'*aidant à assumer qui *il est*._
(2) 1re personne du pluriel :_ nous tous *nous* souviendrons de lui pour l’effet positif qu’il a eu sur *nos* vies en *nous *aidant à assumer qui* nous sommes*._
(3) 3e personne du pluriel : _tous *se* souviendront de lui pour l’effet positif qu’il a eu sur *leurs* vies en *les *aidant à assumer qui* ils sont*._
En (2) et en (3) j'ai beaucoup hésité entre (2a)_ notre vie _et (2b)_ nos vies _ou entre (3a)_ leur vie _et (3b)_ leurs vies. _Je pense donc préférer nettement la solution (1).


----------



## olympiades

Effectivement, j'avais pensé à remplacer "tout le monde" par "chacun", ce qui rendrait la chose plus simple. Mais cette question d'accord avec "tout le monde" me turlupînait, donc j'ai tenu à la poser. 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dans la phrase proposée c'est la _vie_ en tant que phénomène individuel qui se prête mal, je crois, à un singulier qui représente une pluralité tel que « tout le monde ».


----------

